# Anita Rachvelishvili - a voice to be reckoned with



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Verdi would be smiling big smiles today with this bombastic mezzo who stepped up to the plate and stood proudly next to Giulietta Simionato for the new crown to be passed to her.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes indeed.

I'm surprised that it's only recently that she's been getting such praise. I last saw her a few years ago and she was fantastic then. Maybe people take more notice because she's singing Verdi roles?


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice vocal timbre, but not enough CHEST VOICE. She sings in the modern style of "avoid the chest voice as much as possible and drag the middle voice as low down as it will go". We need to return to the days of the old schooling when the likes of Cossotto, Barbieri, Obraztsova and Cernei were at their peak and the world was not afraid of the female chest voice. 

Not a specific dig at this singer in particular. She has a nice voice and is otherwise a respectable singer, but mezzos (and even sopranos) need more chest register to have a complete voice.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Not enough chest voice??? Mwahhahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Not enough chest voice??? Mwahhahahahahahahahaha!


compared to the singers I mentioned (and most of the greats tbh), not really no :/


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> Not a specific dig at this singer in particular. She has a nice voice and is otherwise a respectable singer, but mezzos (and even sopranos) need more chest register to have a complete voice.


I get you


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> I get you


exactly


----------

